# Amistad/Hawley Bennett Awad Update



## caramel (31 July 2012)

Found this, hope Amistad and Hawley make a full recovery. Really enjoyed Amistad's dressage, looked a lovely horse!

http://eventingnation.com/home/amis...retired-due-to-tendon-tear.html#disqus_thread


----------

